# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Apsara - Đà Nẵng

## heocoi

Tên nhà hàng 	Nhà hàng Apsara 	
Ðịa chỉ 	        222 Trần Phú, Q. Hải Châu, TP. Đà Nẵng.	
Ðiện thoại    	(05113) 561409 	
Fax 	                (0511) 562001
Ðặt chỗ trước 	Chấp nhận 	
Số chỗ 	        Từ 201-300 chỗ
Giờ phục vụ 	10:00 - 14:00, 16:30 - 21:30 	
Ngày nghỉ 	         Không có ngày nghỉ
Thanh toán 	Tiền mặt
Ngôn ngữ 	        Tiếng Việt, Tiếng Anh
Giá trung bình 	100.000 VND
Dịch vụ phụ 	Máy lạnh, Phòng VIP


Nhà hàng Apsara được trang trí với phong cách dân tộc và có những sản phẩm nghệ thuật tiêu biểu, rực rỡ và huyền bí nhất của văn hóa Chămpa.

Nhà hàng tọa lạc ở trên đường phố chính của Trung tâm Thành phố rộng hơn 1100m2 với vườn cây cao tỏa bóng, thoáng mát và lãng mạn.
Nhà hàng có biểu diễn hàng đêm ca múa nhạc dân tộc Việt Nam và Chăm.
Nhà hàng chuyên về hải sản và cơm Việt Nam.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## namnguyen

Cảm ơn về chia sẻ thông tin, đang tìm một số nhà hàng

----------


## hoaban

Tiếc là không có cái ảnh nào để xem không gian như thế nào.

----------


## dung89

Sẽ tham khảo địa chỉ này

----------

